

Valve confirms jumping into hardware - Jacqued
http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/3/3289689/valve-confirms-hardware-plans

======
benologist
Where by 'says' it hasn't confirmed anything, nor even 'said' anything to The
Verge, nor 'confirmed' anything.

<http://www.valvesoftware.com/jobs/job_postings.html>

~~~
freehunter
Valve really has confirmed it, and they don't need to say anything to anyone
specifically. From that page:

 _"We’re frustrated by the lack of innovation in the computer hardware space
though, so we’re jumping in."_

